
I’m in Tech and Had My Eggs Frozen on My 35th Birthday - _pius
http://hadiyahdotme.wordpress.com/2014/10/16/im-in-tech-and-had-my-eggs-frozen-on-my-35th-birthday/
======
emcarey
EXACTLY! more benefits for family planning are a great thing for everyone!

